# Deleted



## oswoldy (2 May 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 May 2010)

Mike

Echinodorus - take your pick which ones, middle of the road for demands in lighting / growth / fertz and they should fill out the back for you.

Regards
paul.


----------



## oswoldy (3 May 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (3 May 2010)

oswoldy said:
			
		

> Will I need to dose ferts at all? I have all the powders so could make my own if someone would be willing to give me some measurements in spoons?
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply Paul.
> 
> ...




Mike 

I would imgine you will have to dose some ferts, plant want survive just on the tap water, I have read it some where that 6g = 1 teaspoon - I think it was on here but don't quote me.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (3 May 2010)

I dose my low tech, but nowhere near full EI levels... I worked out my amounts based on this post:
http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.ph ... O2-methods


----------



## Graeme Edwards (3 May 2010)

I wouldnt recommend dosing full EI, it only works in certain circumstances. 

If you going "low light" and 'Low growth" then you wont need much ferts at all. If you have a high fish load, then N and P might not be needed, so trace would be a safe bet for you. 
If you are aiming to grow swords etc, then you could get away with just dosing the substrate with fetilisers via tab form. Many crypts are better looking than Echinodorus and there are some lovely aponogetons that  will give you plenty of plant mass. Most of the plants you say you wish for will be predominantly root feeders, so bear that in mind. 

Cheers.


----------

